# Mailserver



## Kayser (19 April 2006)

Hallo, 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem lizenzfreien Mailserver.

Zur Zeit benutzt ich den _Internet Anywhere Mailserver 5.1_ 
als 30 Tage Version (siehe www.tnsoft.de) und bin damit
super zufrieden.

Wäre toll, wenn ich weitere Informationen von Euch erhalte.


Mfg
Kayser


----------



## afk (19 April 2006)

Kayser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem lizenzfreien Mailserver.


Für welches Betriebssystem ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## volker (19 April 2006)

ich benutze schon seit jahren  diesen
http://www.janaserver.de/start.php?lang=de

für mich optimal, da er auch noch andere sachen bietet die ich brauche.


----------



## Kayser (19 April 2006)

Das Betriebssystem auf dem ich den Mailserver aufsetzen 
möchte, ist das von *MS Win NT*.


----------



## afk (19 April 2006)

In den Internet Information Services (IIS) von Microsoft ist auch ein Mailserver enthalten. Die IIS für WinNT befinden sich im Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 Option Pack, ab Win2k sind sie mit auf Installations-CD enthalten (außer bei XP Home).


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (19 April 2006)

http://www.tglsoft.de/
Hier ein weiterer kostenloser E-Mailserver. Funktioniert auch recht stabil, hab ihn mal zum Testen zuhause installiert, musste dann allerdings sendmail weichen.


----------

